# Almost 42 and trying to look 39...forever.



## GFR (Dec 18, 2009)

The only reason I am making a training journal is so at my advanced age I can keep track of what I am doing.

Right now I am 246lbs with a 38'' waist, my goal is to be a 34'' waist 5 months from now and a 32'' within a year or so....as for weight and muscle measurements I could give a rats ass. 


Here are a few photos of me in 2008, I was 230-234 and had a 33'' waist at 6'2''


----------



## GFR (Dec 18, 2009)

Thursday Dec 17th
Back and Biceps.
DB rows 5x8-10
LPDF 5x10-12
Curls ( who cares what kind) 4x10

30 min cardio, walking at 4mph at a 1 incline.


----------



## GFR (Dec 29, 2009)

Dec 28th

Incline press 5x12
Flat bench 2x15
Cable flys 3x12

M press 3x12
Cable laterals 3x15

Dips 3x10
Tri rope ext 3x12


----------



## Bowden (Dec 29, 2009)

Do you always use mostly 10-15 reps on all sets?
Ever go into the 6- 8 lower rep range?


----------



## GFR (Dec 29, 2009)

DBowden said:


> Do you always use mostly 10-15 reps on all sets?
> Ever go into the 6- 8 lower rep range?




I do mostly higher reps for chest and shoulders because of all my injuries. I never even come close to training to failure. For back and  legs I hit the 6-8 rep range from time to time.


----------



## GFR (Jan 1, 2010)

Jan 1, 2010

LPDF 5x12
CGPD 3x12
DB rows 4x8

Shrugs 3x10

Preacher curls 4x10


----------



## Curt James (Jan 2, 2010)

Happy New Year!

Best wishes on achieving your goals.


----------



## GFR (Mar 17, 2010)

March 17th

Been busy/lazy so no gym for almost 3 months.

Chest/back...super stes

LPDF 4x12 and incline smith press 4x12
DB rows 4x8 and cable flys 3x12  

delts
cable latersals
1x20
1x8
1x15

Shrugs 2x12

DB curls 2x15


----------



## Curt James (Mar 18, 2010)

Patrick Bateman said:


> March 17th
> 
> *Been busy/lazy so no gym for almost 3 months.*
> 
> ...



heh 

I took a two-month la(z)y off as well. Hate winter and so chose to hibernate.

Welcome back, good sir.


----------

